# Electrical trouble Case IH 695XL (solved, I bought the TSM)



## Just in Case (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi there

I got a tractor (Case 695XL) from my dad some years ago, and we all know that on old tractors systems start to fail.
Right now it’s the electrical system.

Most of it is ok, but there are some loose wires here and there.
I have taped the ends I could find, to prevent anything from short-circuiting.
The system was ok-ish, but I see more and more of it falling out.

It started with some of the instruments and instrument lamps not working (back when my dad had it).

I have used the tractor every now and then, but last summer the clutch's dead-switch for starting the motor started acting up. If I moved the wire-loom near the switch, I could get it started.
Then the ignition switch also began messing up, and again, pulling on some wires on that side got it working.

Last time when I turned the ignition on however, there was only one poor little lamp shining back at me, that was the handbrake saying hi.

I know there is a fuse panel in the battery tray, and most of the wires there seem a bit loose or have a bad connection.
From the user manual I understand that there are a couple of different instrument panels and systems on this series.
I guess some of the wires that are not in use (loose ends), are for panels different from mine and some from repairs done by my dad.

I don’t want to attempt starting the tractor anymore... I don’t like sparks, short-circuits or a burning tractor.

I do know I can «force» start the tractor with only the battery connected to the starter and a ground, leaving the rest of the system out.
But that is a dangerous solution, I don’t want to do that so please don’t suggest that.
Safety-switches are there for a reason.

What I want is to get the system working as it should...
Wires with good connections, switches doing what they are supposed to do, lamps shining back at me, fuses where fuses should be and so on.
A little bit of tidying if you will.

So now I'm reaching out to you, asking if any of you have a schematic for the electrical system on the tractor, and are willing to help me out,
It would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for reading my post and have a great rest of your day.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

case ih 695 service manual


book review title case ih 695 service manual



api.planall.hu





This site has a service manual, it may or may not have a wiring schematic, if you sign in for the 1 month free trial and download the PDF, this may help you, apart from this, there doesn't seem to be many schematics floating on the net.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

You can check this place;
Electrical

Or here;
Wire Harness Fabrication | Alden, NY


----------



## Just in Case (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you for responding. 
I decided to buy a TSM. It is easier and faster to check different things in that book then to spend hours on the internet looking for a solution. (like I did, trying to find the electric scheme)


----------



## Just in Case (Feb 7, 2021)

Update :
I got the engine started and I need to get the rest of the electric system sorted out after I get the tractor indoors. Got problem with steering though.


----------

